# Pittsburgh, PA



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Some call it Paris of Apalachian. I found it one of most beautifoul cities, although many will dissagree. I am not from Pittsburgh, but anyway, here is the thread....








*Pittsburgh | Pennsylvania* by *Pordeshia* on flickr









http://www.upgruv.com/can-you-solve-this-pittsburgh-crossword-1901553051.html


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

They say that Pittsburgh has more bridges than Venice, Italy, and that it has more stairs than San Francisco since it is the most steepest U.S. city....opcorn:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

I was watching movie "Groundhog day" with Bill Murray and Andy McDowell long time ago. I think that movie plot is somewhere around Pittsburgh. It was one of my favourite movies. Beeing somewhere in mountains or close to mountains, Pittsburgh must precipitate lot of snow during winter. It must be great. I wish if i only live in Pittsburgh...opcorn:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Pittsburgh truly is one of the most beautiful cities that I have ever seen. Very nice


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

No doubt about it Pittsburgh's setting with the hills/mountains and rivers is a unique place....but to call the city beautiful?? Don't get me wrong the city is nice, but compared to what......let's say Venice, with it's bridges, or San Fra with it's stairs??? How about Paris with it's Eiffel Tower....I don't think so..hno:hno:


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

The best part of Pittsburgh is its relative low cost of living.


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Beautiful city, indeed, far away from what it was back in the 60's and early 70's. It reminds me Koblenz, Germany. More pictures.


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Sunrise by Herman OGreen


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

http://city.1-themes.com/pittsburgh-usa.php









http://city.1-themes.com/pittsburgh-usa.php


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

http://www.minitime.com/Pittsburgh-Pennsylvania-family-destinations


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Pittsburgh-Downtown-Photographic-Panorama-Standard/dp/B009TPTLYI


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

http://www.city-data.com/picfilesc/picc49504.php


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Pittsburgh was built on the site of previous French and British outposts 'Fort Duquesne' and 'Fort Pitt'.



> The most important of the French posts built in the Ohio Country, Fort Duquesne commanded "the Forks" (modern Pittsburgh), where the Allegheny and Monongahela Rivers meet to form the Ohio. It was named for Ange de Menneville, marquis de Duquesne, the Governor-General of New France from 1752 to 1755.
> 
> Continue reading >> http://explorepahistory.com/hmarker.php?markerId=1-A-82











https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Fort_Duquesne








https://wrensclass.wikispaces.com/Fort+Duquesne








http://www.fortpittblockhouse.com/what-was-fort-pitt/








http://gizmodo.com/how-defense-has-shaped-our-cities-1674200753


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful photos, but many of them are from the same angle. 
I'd like to see city streets. 

Anyway, it seems like a nice city. I'm planning my trip in East Cost. Got NYC, Boston, Washington, Philadelphia... Now i think i'll add Pittsburgh to the list too.


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Panorama of Pittsburgh (3000x1024 px)
*Panorama of Pittsburgh* by *Dustin McGrew* on flickr









*Game Time* by *Martin* on flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

http://www.pittsburghmagazine.com/B...2013/6-Reasons-Not-Not-to-Move-to-Pittsburgh/


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Pittsburgh* by *Kimberly Alcibiade* on flickr









*Pittsburgh* by *Surrealplaces* on flickr









*Pittsburgh from Elliot Park Overlook* by *Brian Just Got Back...* on flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Thaddeus_M._Fowler_-_Pittsburgh,_Pennsylvania_1902.jpg
HI-RES


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

ALLEGHENY RIVER SUNSET by RUSSIANTEXAN, on Flickr


Lilly Pads of Winter - Allegheny River (Explored) by Scott Betz, on Flickr


----------

